# Video: Altum angelfish wild habitat



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/198-im-revier-der-altum-skalare-feuerwasser-in-venezuela

These fish can be found on the net for prices ranging from $10 to about $60 per fish. Quarter size to larger, but not too big. All are wildcaught and usually come carrying diseases. D'Wyatt told me that usually you need to just put them through rounds of all the medicine there is out there. Don't expect all of them to live. You will be lucky to get 10% survival rate. As usual - that's what you get with importers that do not quarantine, but in this case it's extreme.

There have been reports of breeding in captivity. Not easily replicated. Once the fish are adult hobbyists report they are very hardy.

They are truly the most beautiful aquarium fish indeed. The way they swim is very different from the "regular" angelfish. Also they are exremely sensitive to vibrations. If you are sitting on a carpeted floor (concrete slab underneath) and just place your hand on the carpet they will sense it.

If you ever have a chance - get them. Worth the try.

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Real nice......thanks for posting.

If they are that sensitive to vibration they wouldnt survive my tank. Its in the family room where the stereo resides. 460 watts RMS per channel with 700 watts per channel of dynamic headroom. :supz:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

very nice, they get BIG! makes me want a group of tefe green wild caught discus again.. wild caught are very different then captive breed fish...


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

very interesting to see the varied fauna and environs... thanks for sharing! You can see in one shot how their flattened bodies allow them to hide inside tight crevices, just like the angelfishes of the coral reefs (no close relation of course, evolutionary convergence).


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

Newt said:


> Real nice......thanks for posting.
> 
> If they are that sensitive to vibration they wouldnt survive my tank. Its in the family room where the stereo resides. 460 watts RMS per channel with 700 watts per channel of dynamic headroom. :supz:


lol.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing niko.

i've always wanted to try them, but am a little weary for the reasons you stated. didnt know about the vibrations though.


----------



## Lngtall1 (Feb 17, 2011)

So pretty thank you for sharing.


----------



## soundgy (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cool!

I have been trying to come up with what I want to do in my 55 gal. I was debating between some sort of angel, cichlid, discus, etc.

Angels right now are at the top of my list, but the only thing I know how to keep right now are live bearers and shrimp.

I want to make a biotope and that video gave me some ideas too!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

I have an adult WC Altum and he is fine with everything. He is very hardy and very friendly. I have him with 4 discus and they get along great.


----------

